# Triple Arrest



## ATFDFF (Dec 15, 2012)

Long and short of a 2 hour call--

Dispatched for domestic violence call.  Once we get cleared in by PD....we can smell the alcohol at the front door.  Find an approx. 50 y/o F, c/c of lac to scalp and deformed wrist.  Pt stated husband struck her several times and attempted to break her wrist (he succeeded).  She is extremely intoxicated, and doesn't want to go to the ED.  Well, by Protocol and common sense, she needs to go.  After about 20 minutes of talking and trying to convince her, she doesn't want to go.  Call med control, have the MD tell her, multiple PD and SO.   Eventually she becomes agitated.  After about 5 more minutes she gets up in one of the cops faces and tries to take a swing.  This....doesn't go over so well.  She gets handcuffed to backboard.  Assault on a police officer, obstruction, failure to comply to a legal order....etc.

While all this is going on, the PD found her husband's car driving around.  Successfully stop him. Arrested for DWI, domestic violence, and a few other charges.   

Well, after things calm down on scene and we get her loaded, a car comes FLYING in to the driveway where we are parked.  Turns out it's the son of the two people arrested.  Who is also drunk.  He comes running up to the ambulance YELLING at his mom about having his dad arrested, and shoves one of the SO Deputies.  Again...this wasn't taken too kindly.  Assault on a peace officer, DWI, and a few others.  

So, I get to be the lucky one to call the daughter (who lives several states away).  Once I got done explaining everything, she just sounded exasperated.  I can't say I blame her much....couldn't imagine getting the call that both your parents AND your sibling had been arrested.  At once.


----------



## CANDawg (Dec 15, 2012)

ATFDFF said:


> Long and short of a 2 hour call--
> 
> Dispatched for domestic violence call. Once we get cleared in by PD....we can smell the alcohol at the front door. Find an approx. 50 y/o F, c/c of lac to scalp and deformed wrist. Pt stated husband struck her several times and attempted to break her wrist (he succeeded). She is extremely intoxicated, and doesn't want to go to the ED. Well, by Protocol and common sense, she needs to go. After about 20 minutes of talking and trying to convince her, she doesn't want to go. Call med control, have the MD tell her, multiple PD and SO. Eventually she becomes agitated. After about 5 more minutes she gets up in one of the cops faces and tries to take a swing. This....doesn't go over so well. She gets handcuffed to backboard. Assault on a police officer, obstruction, failure to comply to a legal order....etc.
> 
> ...


 
Sounds like this family is full of win.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 15, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> Sounds like this family is full of win.



There's probably a reason the daughter lives so far away.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 15, 2012)

Definitely not what I thought this thread was going to be about.

Sounds like an entertaining call. 

Do you work for the EMS agency or are you a LEO? Why on earth did you have to make that phone call? If a cop told me to do that I'd probably laugh at him :rofl: not my problem, sorry bud. 

I've seen a lot of people get arrested at once, some bad brother on brother or sister on sister or even brother on sister (she won, Jim Beam bottle trumps slap) fights that landed both in handcuffs but I don't think I've ever seen 3 family members all get arrested at the same time when they were the only three involved in the whole event :lol:


----------



## firecoins (Dec 15, 2012)

I thought you were doing CPR on 3 patients.


----------



## ATFDFF (Dec 16, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Sounds like an entertaining call.
> 
> Do you work for the EMS agency or are you a LEO? Why on earth did you have to make that phone call? If a cop told me to do that I'd probably laugh at him :rofl: not my problem, sorry bud.



At this agency I'm purely EMS (FF/EMS at the side job).  I made the call just because I really didn't mind.  The officers already had a lot on their plate, and we weren't going to leave until they let us...so I figured I'd speed the process along


----------



## ATFDFF (Dec 16, 2012)

firecoins said:


> I thought you were doing CPR on 3 patients.



Ahhh yea, sorry!  I didn't even think about our meaning of arrest when I posted this.  Whoops.  3 codes at once would be interesting, though!


----------



## intellectualfish (Dec 16, 2012)

OP reminded me of this:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-WqoHyG-uIM


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 16, 2012)

firecoins said:


> I thought you were doing CPR on 3 patients.



+1, I was trying to think how that would have happened


----------



## CANDawg (Dec 16, 2012)

Chase said:


> +1, I was trying to think how that would have happened



Two arms and a foot?


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 16, 2012)

Raises the question, why doesn't presumed ETOH intoxication (maybe  confirmed by field test) constitute mental incapacitation regarding consent for care versus potential for harm to self or others? It could really change hw these sort of calls come out, including time spent trying to chivvy a drunk onto an ambulance litter or spineboard, or having to return to the residence or another scene when the drunk continues to create or experience havoc?


----------



## ATFDFF (Dec 18, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> Raises the question, why doesn't presumed ETOH intoxication (maybe  confirmed by field test) constitute mental incapacitation regarding consent for care versus potential for harm to self or others? It could really change hw these sort of calls come out, including time spent trying to chivvy a drunk onto an ambulance litter or spineboard, or having to return to the residence or another scene when the drunk continues to create or experience havoc?



I apologize if I misunderstand what you're getting at, but here are my thoughts:

In our system, ANY person who has ANY ETOH (yes, even half a beer) must be cleared by med control and PD prior to signing a refusal.  It's not the best system ever....but it's what we have to work with, and how well it goes really depends on who is at the ED and the LEO you have.  

It almost never takes as long as the situation I posted about....we just took it really slowly and carefully that time because of the situation.  Usually, when it turns into a situation where the person HAS to go, it's a simple process...the LEO can be pretty persuasive.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 18, 2012)

"In our system, ANY person who has ANY ETOH (yes, even half a beer) must be cleared by med control and PD prior to signing a refusal"

How is that done? Field sobriety test?


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 18, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> "In our system, ANY person who has ANY ETOH (yes, even half a beer) must be cleared by med control and PD prior to signing a refusal"
> 
> How is that done? Field sobriety test?


I'm guessing since PD is involved they would just do a breathalyzer. Or did you mean, how do they know about the "half a beer"?


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 18, 2012)

Well, really, it goes beyond ETOH. How can you, without resorting to urine or blood sampling and analysis, establish a chemical presence in such a dose as to presumptively influence ability to give consent, which then allows prudent application of "implied consent"? (Yes, a breathalyzer can be used to some degree, but there's a reason your urine is taken in Booking rather than depending upon a field breathalyzer. There is also reason we would record "alcohol-like odor" versus "smell of alcohol" on intake records).


For instance: cannabis, diabetic ketones, opioids, meth, anabolic steroids, myoglobinemia/renal failure intoxication, petroleum distillates, carbon monoxide.


----------



## Fish (Dec 21, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Definitely not what I thought this thread was going to be about.
> 
> Sounds like an entertaining call.



Right? THought we were gonna hear about some Koolaid drinkers at an end of the year party


----------



## CGULL (Jan 6, 2013)

Chase said:


> +1, I was trying to think how that would have happened



Me too. Still a good story!


----------

